# Where are the game save files for BlueStacks?



## Blitzs (Aug 25, 2015)

My bluestacks is broken. Everytime I clicked the program, it says Bluestacks app runner has stopped working. 

So I want to reinstall the whole thing back but I'm afraid my game save files would be deleted too. I also tried everything in the installation folder to open/repair/update Bluestacks but nothing worked.

So what I was thinking to do is manually search for the save files and copy it,
then I will reinstall the whole program and put back the save files. Or is there another way?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi, and welcome to TSF the nearest I can find is this https://www.reddit.com/r/Fallout/comments/3gyof6/where_does_bluestacks_hide_the_fallout_shelter/
You might find something here FAQs – BlueStacks Support - Select the FAQ you wish to review


----------

